# what gender?



## vkalvacev (Aug 14, 2011)

Sooo.. the males that I thought were males seem to have more of a slit now! I'm so confused.. some of them I can guarantee their gender, but I have two males in particular that if I even slightly add pressure to their "slit" then it turns into a hole whereas one rabbit who is a girl for sure, if I add pressure, it wont turn into a typical hole that a male has. They're already 6 weeks too! My last little I could tell that it was a bot or girl mainly because (surprisingly) the girls had chubby faces whereas the males had thin faces which seems to be the same in this case. Help!!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, this may seem weird but I've actually found that in sexing baby bunnies, its easier to tell that the males are males when its warmer out and that the females are females when its cooler out.  But, if you stretch the hole far enough it should be easier to tell.  Its hard to explain but with practice it becomes easier.  Here's a helpful site: http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/sexing.htm
Hope this helps!


----------



## brentr (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm learning too, and I found this advice from a local breeder helpful to me (NZ rabbits) so I'll pass it on.  Try looking on both sides of the vent as well.  Bucks will have their scrotum, which even though the testicles haven't descended, will likely be less hairy, whereas does will be more hairy right up to the vent & glands.

Not foolproof, but it helped me be more confident in confirming my ID of the gender.  I don't know if this would apply to all breeds/sizes.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 15, 2011)

It's always hard to tell the gender of a young bun no matter how many years of experience you have doing it. The best advice I've heard (along with the most amusing) is that the buck's business will look like a donut and the does will look like a taco LOL.
We sex at weaning time and then again in a few weeks to double check. We've had pretty good luck, but rabbits will surprise you. When we purchased our mini rex herd buck Luigi, he was a doe name Penelope  Darn buns!!


----------



## Legacy (Aug 15, 2011)

The truth is, some boys don't look like donuts and some girls don't look like tacos.  Some boys appear to have a slit depending on hard hard you pull.

Here's is the easiest and most accurate way to tell. There is obviously a hole on every animal.  If the bottom of the hole (closest to tail) comes up and pulls away at all it is absolutely a boy, if the bottom of the hole looks to disappear or looks "deeper" when pulled, it is a girl. Plain and simple.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 16, 2011)

Many bucks have a sort of "in between" look until they get some size on them.


----------



## ridinglizzard (Aug 19, 2011)

My five month old 'female' just bred her mom!!  This is after I got 'her' dad neutered so I wouldn't have to deal with this kind of stuff anymore!!!!  

Oh well, here we go again (and here's hoping for less than 3 heads on the babies...)


----------



## DianeS (Aug 20, 2011)

Sometimes you just can't tell until they're older. And sometimes you can be 100% positive about one's gender, only to find out a month or two later that you are now 100% positive the other way! And that is regardless of how many years of experience you have. 

The breeder who provided the nursemaid doe for my abandoned litter was 100% positive that I had 5 girls and 3 boys. She showed me, and I agreed. We sexed them every week when I came to take photos so I could tell which was which. Everything was fine, and I took those 5 girls and 3 boys home at 8-9 weeks of age. At 10 weeks I sexed them again to be sure, as I was separating the genders. But I had 6 girls and 2 boys! They've been separated into three cages (3 girls, 3 girls, and 2 boys) ever since, and at 8 months of age there hasn't been any pregnancy so this separation must be the correct one. The breeder with 20+ years of experience was wrong about one of them. 

All that to say, you just may not know, and even if you know you may actually be wrong. It's just part of having rabbits.


----------

